# Does your Redbox have blu-ray movies?



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I emailed Redbox and got this reply.


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry on Redbox's Blu-Ray DVDs. We are monitoring our customer interest in this format and will potentially expand to more kiosks. I will forward your e-mail to our marketing team as a customer interested in renting in this new format.
> 
> The Blu-Ray discs will display different artwork on the kiosk touch screen and will also be listed as a Blu-Ray disc in the title description.


If your Redbox kiosk has blu-ray movies, post its address in your reply.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Considering the fact that I had to Google "Redbox" to know what the heck this was about, I'm going with "No".


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Not here in my area.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

well for anyone who does have Blu-ray at their local Redbox I have a question. Is it the same price per night of $1 for Blu-ray?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

A Kiosk FAQ from the Redbox web site:
Does redbox carry Blu-ray discs™?

* Not yet. We're currently piloting the rental of Blu-ray discs™ in a few select cities. Want to be notified when this status changes? Sign up for our newsletter on the home page.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

The ones by me used to have them, then they moved the Kiosk outside in from the the grocery stores and they no longer have BR Disc...This happened about 6-9 mos ago.

San Diego.


----------

